# Dead Legs



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I've peaked. My legs just seem dead on rides...No snap left. Any advise on how to recover for the rest of the "season"?


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

Take a break, get off the bike. Go have fun, hang at the beach, play frisbie, give you body a rest. Then after a week or so, get back on and play on your bike, not train, for the first two rides.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=178783


----------

